# Turn off LCD laptop monitor, not just screen



## secretservgy (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm using my laptop and KDE, i know i can go into control center and change the time for montior to shut off, but that just turns off screen and leaves back light on. How can i make it do after X mintues my laptop's screen turns off completely without changing xorg.conf? Is there any programs?


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

never had that problem,

I dont think its in xorg.conf though, I will check and get back to you, what distro is this Unbuntu?

If anything there should be an option in BIOS to shut off screen in x amount of minutes


----------



## secretservgy (Jul 27, 2006)

eh, checked the BIOS, it does have an option, but it aint for shutting off, its for like minimize levels and such. Its odd though, i did this when i used ubuntu (gnome), and now i use Kubuntu(KDE) and it dosnt work properly in kde.


----------

